# Winter Access on Maine Mtns.



## climbit (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey Crew. 

Anyone building a list of accessible mtns in Maine to climb/hike this winter?? [2000+ preferable, the bigger the better]

I try to get 3 or so in a year and am looking for number 2.

I climbed Whitecap [KIW area] with a friend earlier this year [i'll post pix when i get a moment] and missed my 4 day trek into Baxter because of an intestinal bug <bummin'>  The other six went in but did not make the summit because of bad weather.  Anywho.. I'm looking for some decent mtns anyone might have beta on so I'd know if i could access them or not.

FYI - we accessed WhiteCap via the First Roach Pond Rd and had to drive on a road/snowmobile trail for a few miles with 4x4; we nearly made it all the way to the AT access, then did a 7.5 mi hike [round trip] to the summit and back.
TIA

S.


----------



## twigeater (Feb 20, 2002)

*Maine mtns*

I swear I'm not an evil alien    

There are plenty of mountains accessible from the main roads. Just off the top of my head - there's Saddleback, North and South Crocker, the Bigelow Range - all over 3,000'.  Check out the AT maps, I'm sure there's many more.

Too bad you had to miss out on your trip. I took my first winter BSP trip last month, not to Katahdin, but to the northern part of the park and it was great!


----------



## climbit (Feb 20, 2002)

*South "Never again" Crocker.*

Thanks for the info... 

I went with a small group and hiked So. Crocker this past fall - against my urging - i had read that there was no view...  there wasn't  :x 

So you won't convince me to wade up that in the winter  :wink: 

I have a good idea of what mtns are where.. [i caress my relief maps like a blind man on braille  ]  its more of a question of...  "can you get to within a few miles of the summit with a vehicle?"  

I'm just curious if anyone has driven into some of these places this winter and had no problem accessing them.

Thanks again...   

S.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey climbit! I got your image submission from your hike up Whitecap. Nice pics! Since your page is formatted so nicely, how about we just post a link here:

*Click*


----------



## twigeater (Feb 20, 2002)

*twigeater*

guess I'm not sure what you mean - 

"can you get to within a few miles of the summit with a vehicle?" 

- yes to all the mtns I mentioned.  Unless when you say "these places" you're referring to ONLY those mountains accessible by logging roads, try http://www.lexicomm.com.


----------



## climbit (Feb 20, 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks TwigEater, 

That site was helpful... 

Alot of hikes that we've done in the summer are just not accessible in the winter time.. errr. not *easily* accessible.  We'd like to drive as close to the trailhead as possible.

e.g.
Doubletop, Barren, Little/Big Spencer and MoxieBald to name a few - are all near roads that are not maintained in the winter..  getting to the trailhead is a trek in and of itself. 

Thanks again.

S.


----------

